# Dzelži / Hardware >  Ventilatora ātrums vs. CPU temp.

## cobalt

_Taks, ievads (var nelasīt): 
Parasti ik pa laikam kompim visus ventolatorus, spraugas un radiatorus iztīru no putekļiem... jaunajam kompim šī procedūra vel nebija darīt, bet kad jams sāka smagāk un skaļāk rūkt nācās to darīt. Noņēmu proča ventilatoru un skatos termopasta galīgi sakaltusi... pēc slēgšanas iegšā drosības pēc biosā pavēroju 
temperatūru...maita līdz simts kāpj. Nu nekas, jāieliek jauna termopasta... bet kas mani satrauca:_

Galvenā daļa:
Kompis ar Celeron D 3.2 ghz proci, kuram virsū ventilators, kas atkarībā no proča temperatūras maina apgriezienus. Normāli ~ 1k RPM iet, bet vairāk pa 3k8 ar SpeedFan nenovēroju. Lieta tāda, ka lai arī temperatūru rāda jau 100 grādi ventilators iet kautkur uz 2k2 apgriezieniem(t.i. necenšās situāciju labot). Bažas rada tas,vai tāda pati situācija nevar būt ar visu termopastu... t.i. ventilators nedara tik cik vajag lai proci turētu normālā t.

Pašam ienāca prātā, ka ventilators moš temperatūru ņem no radiatora(kas bez pastas/ar sakaltušo slikti nodod temperatūru no proča, bet speedfan rāda reālo proča t no kāda cita devēja), vai arī speedfan rāda nepareizu t. Laigan tagad ar svaigu pastu pāri pa 56 grādi un 1k apgriezieniem neceļas .. jāpaskatās kā ar kādu smagāku programmu.  :: .

----------


## cobalt

savādi... edit kautkur pazudis... palaidu UT2003.. t=75 (60 esot max) a ventilators klusiņām ar 2k5 bubina...

----------


## marizo

Ir propelleri, kuriem atsevišķa (ne barošanas) vada galā ir temperatūras dačiks, kas tiek ielikts radiatora caurumā.
Patausti radiatoru - jutīsi, ja būs tur 70C! Bet, ja nejūti - tad vai nu siltums nepāriet no proča uz radiatoru, vai arī programma nerāda pareizi.

----------


## cobalt

Nu kad ar slikto/sakaltušo termopastu bija neko nejutu... takad pie 60 grādiem varbūt ir bišku siltāks (tāds remdens/silts, ne karsts) nekā tad pie 80..90. A spēlējot UT kādas 5..10 minūtes vaurāk par 75 izskatijās ka nauzkāpa, arī ar 100% cpu load.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Ja tu ravi UT un kompis neuzkaras, tad par ko vispar uztraucies? Kuru gan kasa kaut kada temperatura as long as kompis dzivo un ventilatori parak netroksno?  :: 
Beefs

----------


## Delfins

Ja tev ir `karstais` presscots, tad steidzami maini... agri vai vēlu kaut kas nodegs.. manai māsai m/b sadega. procis dzīvs.
C2D 1.8Ghz ieliks vienos vārtos tavējo celeronu 3.2Ghz. Celerons vispār ir pēdējais kraps kā tads... pat ja viņam būtu 5ghz...

----------


## cobalt

> Ja tev ir `karstais` presscots, tad steidzami maini... agri vai vēlu kaut kas nodegs.. manai māsai m/b sadega. procis dzīvs.
> C2D 1.8Ghz ieliks vienos vārtos tavējo celeronu 3.2Ghz. Celerons vispār ir pēdējais kraps kā tads... pat ja viņam būtu 5ghz...


 Nu tam es ticu... par Celeron. Bet kas ellē ir karstais procis?
Vispār jau kāds ir ar tādu jāstrādā, un šobrīd svarīgi man ir nevis kas kam ieliek, bet lai tad, kad man steidzami jādara kautkas es neatdurtos pret dūmu smaku un melnu ekrānu...
A procis šitāds:

Name			Intel Celeron 352
Codename		Cedar Mill
Specification		Intel(R) Celeron(R) D CPU 3.20GHz
Package			Socket 775 LGA (platform ID = 2h)

Ar tādu elpināšanu:


Vot tagad sēžot firefox un principā tikai rakstot 61 grāds...  :: 




> Ja tu ravi UT un kompis neuzkaras, tad par ko vispar uztraucies? Kuru gan kasa kaut kada temperatura as long as kompis dzivo un ventilatori parak netroksno? 
> Beefs


 Nu uztraucos par to, ka paceļoties temperatūrai virs 80..90 viss sāk viegli "ķerties". Grūti jau spriest, jo moš tas ir "celerona effekts"(uz vecā P4 1.5Ghz pat pie lielas noslodzes nekas neķērās-pele, izvēlnes, logu pārslēgšana, lai arī operācijas notika lēnāk), un augstā temperatūra ir tikai pakārtota lielākai noslodzei (nevis otrādi). 

Katrā ziņā, ja rakstīts, ka procesoram 60 grādi ir max un viņš kāpj līdz 75, varbūt nebūtu panīkā jākrīt, bet ir vērts padomāt... termopasta un nopietnāks ventilators (vai šitas pac pareizi noregulēts) var ietaupīt naudu un liekas raizes  :: .

----------


## Mairis

Tas radiators ir par mazu priekš tāda proča. Man ar vienam bija tāda kaite, kad karsa pāri 100 un slēdzās ārā, paņēmu viņam iztīriju visu, uzliku jaunu termopastu, tad karsa 75 neko nedarot. Beigās uzbāzu viņam Zalaman cooleri  uz pilniem apgriezieniem un augstāk par 50 nelien.

----------


## abergs

Es tādā situacijā lai netērētu daudz laika uzliktu tumbleru: kamēr T zem kādiem 50 grādiem lai mauc
no termostata, ja kāpj augstāk pārslēdz tumbleri uz pilnu klapi ventilatoram.
Risinājums protams "cirvja kāta" stilā  ::

----------


## karloslv

Labāk nevis tumbleri, bet izrakt kaut kur veco labo "Turbo" pogu!  ::

----------


## cobalt

Jopcik ideja par turbo pogu nu kāda aizvēsturiskā pc pa rubuli  :: .
 ::  vot nez, vai to ventilatoru nevar softwariski kontrolēt  :: 
Liekas jams tur stipri savā nodabā maina ātrumu. A tā ar kādu programmu varētu viņu boost'ot  :: , lai nau lieki dibens jāplēš. SpeedFan liekas nekāda effekta mainot % ;ātrumam..  ::

----------


## cobalt

nesaprotu... EDit opcija vispār izvākta? 

Kr4 ar speed fan ja paķellējas var uzlikt always on full.. nu es priecātos ja varētu kat pāri 60 iet  :: ... jāpameklē

----------


## Mairis

> Es tādā situacijā lai netērētu daudz laika uzliktu tumbleru: kamēr T zem kādiem 50 grādiem lai mauc
> no termostata, ja kāpj augstāk pārslēdz tumbleri uz pilnu klapi ventilatoram.
> Risinājums protams "cirvja kāta" stilā


 Nezināju, ka datoram ir termostats tā pat kā mašīnai.  ::   ::   ::  
Kas tev dzese ir uz tosola???   ::   ::

----------


## abergs

http://www.heatsink-guide.com/control.shtml

----------


## cobalt

Interesanti, bet paspēlējoties ar speedfan, nonācu pie secinājuma, ka jādomā par effektīvāku elpinātāju...

Kapēc? Tapēc, ka temperatūra visu laiku stāv virs 60(60..65), pie maksimālas noslodzes uzkāpj līdz 75 un ventilators ārdās, bet ja bez slodzes ieslēdz uz Always on Full un tā patur datoru atstājot mierā, tad zemāk par ~54(bet lielākoties 58..60) neesmu redzējis.

Patreiz stipri apšaubu to ka cipari ir nepareizi, jo nu viņi ir diezgan ticami (pretēji pirmstam, kad līdz simtam uzkāpa).

Kāds var pasviest ideju kur sākt jauna ventilatora izvēlē? Pa ausu galam esmu dzirdējis ka zālamani apmierinot ļaudis  :: .

----------


## karloslv

A varbūt nebarot tik rijīgu procesoru? Vispār, esi pamēģinājis viņam samazināt spriegumu un frekvenci? Procesora izdalītā jauda ir proporcionāla spriegumam un frekvences kvadrātam.

----------


## cobalt

> A varbūt nebarot tik rijīgu procesoru? Vispār, esi pamēģinājis viņam samazināt spriegumu un frekvenci? Procesora izdalītā jauda ir proporcionāla spriegumam un frekvences kvadrātam.


 Manas zināšanas šinī virzienā ir vājas.... bios'ā frekvence nemainās, un arī ja mianītos, neriskētu viņu aiztikt pilnībā neizprotot sekas.

----------


## abergs

Seit varbūt kautko var pasmelties
http://hack.nite.lv/forums/index.php?showtopic=11233

----------


## cobalt

Sākumā izlīdzējos ar jaunu termopastu...

Beidzot uzliku kautkādu kompakto Zalaman nu ja poci nogriež uz minimumu virs 50 zem vidējas slodzes nelien.. tā uz kādiem 40 sēž. Jauki.
Jācer ka tā tas arī paliks... +/- putekļi cik starp tīrīšanām uzaugs.

----------


## tvdx

jabaak padomaa par piemeerotaaku korpusu mann taapeec viņš ir saurbts,deformēts u.t.m.l jo vnk nebija normaalas gaisa plūsman a tagad cpu temperatuura no 40 graadien uz 18-28 graadiem turas(atkarīgs no izstabas temperatūras

----------


## cobalt

Pirmkārt, 40 grādi mani pilnībā apmierina.. jo mana procesora pieļaujamā t, [C] ir 69.2 grādi.
Otrkārt, man korpusam ir speciāla truba, kas no labi sacaurumotas vietas korpusa sānā, pa taisnu ceļu pievada, vēsu, telpas gaisu tieši CPU ventilatoram.
Treškārt, nedomāju, ka datora korpusa modificēšana ir prātīga lieta, jo ja viņš ir pareizi izveidots viņam vajadzētu nodrošināt labu EMS, modificējot viņu, ekranējumu var sakropļot un kompis sākt traucēt piem. radiouztvērējam, televizoram...

----------


## cobalt

P.S. Katrā ziņā būtu interesanti zināt konkrētāku tavu modifikāciju formu un raksturu. Vai tu lieto kādus papildus ventilatorus, kur tieši tu palielini gaisa pieplūdi un ar kādiem līdzekļiem tu esi smuki (vai arī bez kādiem un nesmuki) izveidojis atvērumus. Par kādām formas deformācijām tu runā kas uzlabo ventilāicju.

----------


## tvdx

man vecais celeron un taapee normaali ir tie 18 graadi jo iipashi nebaroju... uzlodeeju lielu sietu no varaun ar citaam stiepleem piievienoju chipsetam... tas uzlaboo aatrdarbiibu... ems-da vienalga tie wati ir nieciigi un ja iezemeesi korpusu probleemas nebuus pielicis esmu hdd ccooleri un deformaacija korpusaa- izlauzu citur vietu baroklim jo shis staaveeja priekshaa proca ventilaatoram pashglaik kompim korpuss visaar ir tikai no skeleta

----------

